# BIG Thanks to Shaun



## Brendz (19/5/15)

I just want to say a huge thanks to shaun, I met him to pick up a cover for my sig, he saw me using the melo tank and wondered why, I explained to him how im still having issues getting rebuildables correct, he then pulled out his box of goodies and gave me a coiling lesson right there and then! I can say that I will be buying a RBA again! 

I asked about the eliquid project juice and his opinion on it, he told me its great and that I should give kieran a call, then handed me two bottles of his eliquid proj juice to test for myself.

Needless to say I got in contact with kieran asap and am now vaping his juice with a huge smile!

A big thanks to kieran aswell , it took me a week to go fetch my stuff from him but he was super chilled about it and super helpfull!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/15)

cool stuff buddy, glad ur sorted with some premium juice 

what rebuildables are you thinking of getting ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/15)

Nice avatar pic @Brendz!

Glad you got sorted!


----------



## Jakey (19/5/15)

Nice one @Brendz enjoy buddy


----------



## Rafique (19/5/15)

Shaun is a Legend. He does things like that. Awesome guy


----------



## Brendz (19/5/15)

@ shaun, not sure yet , you kinda talked me into the subtank mini but im thinking il keep the melo for replacement coils, and il buy a rebuildable aswell, 

I want one that gives great flavour and is easy to work with( no leaking issues, and not a tiny space to work in) 

How is the goliath?

@ silver and jakey , thanks guys!


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/15)

@Brendz - the subtank mini is easy to build and wick, its a consistent winner but with your mod your going to want MORE !!!!!

blast the melo and rather get the atlantis 2 if you want to keep using the replacement coils option.

the goliath is ok... but im definitely enjoying the silverplay at higher wattages.


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @Brendz - the subtank mini is easy to build and wick, its a consistent winner but with your mod your going to want MORE !!!!!
> 
> blast the melo and rather get the atlantis 2 if you want to keep using the replacement coils option.
> 
> the goliath is ok... but im definitely enjoying the silverplay at higher wattages.



Ok shaun, between say the cthulu, goliath or silverplay, which would you rate the best out of the box and the best post modded?


----------



## Ollie (19/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> but im definitely enjoying the silverplay at higher wattages.



I have to agree with @shaunnadan , This silverplay is epic at higher wattages. Once you get the wicking right, you wont ever get a dry hit. I have a dual 24g, 0.35 Ohm build in mine running at 50w (Thats my sweet spot), and she just delivers, hit after hit. I have vaped her @ 80w, but for me, the vape is a bit warm. The Silverplay is definitely a tank to try. Well priced too, and it doesnt leak a single drop!


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/15)

ET said:


> Ok shaun, between say the cthulu, Goliath or silverplay, which would you rate the best out of the box and the best post modded?



very tough decision there.

my favorite is the silverplay with the kayfun bellcap mod. the only problem is the tank capacity. the silverplay needs a refill a bit too often especially when pushing around 50W. cloud and flavour production is top notch and the build deck is very comfortable but cant remove the deck without draining (spilling rather) juice . this tank really surprised me on the clouds it could produce!

Goliath build deck with the 2 posts was a bit worrying for me, but the post holes are huge and not an issue for larger wire. its a beast of a tank and i got great clouds but less flavour than the silverplay. had a few drops leaked when i changed wicks or refilled but nothing serious. really impressed that it didnt take 10min to wick compared to the goblin.

the Cthulhu comes in very close to the goliath . mine had an issue with the chimney threads catching a bit but i kinda forced it in and then it settled into the groove, lol. it was a bit of a hotter vape and past 50w i was getting the odd dry hit but its a really decent tank.

all 3 tanks are great. you wont go wrong with any of them.

*side note.... incase your wondering on my personal choice... i have already PIF'd 2 of these tanks... but the silverplay stayed with me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

shaunnadan said:


> very tough decision there.
> 
> my favorite is the silverplay with the kayfun bellcap mod. the only problem is the tank capacity. the silverplay needs a refill a bit too often especially when pushing around 50W. cloud and flavour production is top notch and the build deck is very comfortable but cant remove the deck without draining (spilling rather) juice . this tank really surprised me on the clouds it could produce!
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch, great info there. So the silverplay bellcap mod, do you just need to get the bellcap? Is there a specific one to get?


----------



## shaunnadan (19/5/15)

kayfun bell cap works


----------



## Brendz (19/5/15)

Thanks for that informative reply, you are right , currently vaping at 27w on melo but when I put my doge on and hit 50w its like a dream! 

Think the silverplay sounds like what im looking for, does it still work well as is? Or is the bellcap a must?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/15)

It works straight out of the box with its own tank. 

@Brendz the silver play is a dual coil build similar to the goblin but easier to wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

